# Looking for guidance using plastisol transfers



## kevinjh (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,

I am in the process of working on securing a job for 350 100% polyester shirts for a baseball league and I am trying to figure out the best way I can get the shirts done and, if possible, do the majority of the work in-house. I need to put the same two-color logo on the left chest of all the shirts and also a one-color logo on all the sleeves.

My question is: does this sound like a good, and practical, use of the plastisol transfers? I have already received quotes on getting the shirts screenprinted but, and this is a big BUT, the backs of the shirts are going to have different team sponsors, which means that there are going to be about 24 different teams of 15 shirts each.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I think that the transfers are definitely an alternative to screen printing if you want to provide the labor. How many colors in the design? You could probably use transfers for the back print along with the heat applied numbers. On the other side of the coin, around here they get about 50 cents for a single color print in the quantity that you need. Another $1.50 for the sponsors, and then the cost for the numbers.


----------



## kevinjh (Nov 13, 2010)

There are two colors in the front left chest logo (red & navy), the sleeve logo is one color (red), but the back logos will range from anywhere as few as one to as many as five....that is where I am having the biggest issue.

I like to maintain control over jobs as much as possible to guarantee quality and that is why I am thinking the transfers would be the best option...my only problem is that I am not experienced in them so I am unsure about their use on Badger 100% polyester jerseys.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Make sure you test your transfers on the material before getting into a production run.


----------

